# Whats your thoughts?



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

I was watching my local news. They ran a story about Governor Snyder raising the ORV stickers to $35 per year. I find that way extreme.... I know snowmobiles pay more...but they have more trails to use. Plus the the snowmobile clubs get a small proportion of Michigan's gas tax as well for grooming and such. 

I'd support a $35 per year ORV if there were more trails and better access to trails all over the state, not just in certain counties. I highly doubt the state would add any quad trails or even fix the ones they have now. I think it will be just a money grab.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

outfishin_ said:


> I was watching my local news. They ran a story about Governor Snyder raising the ORV stickers to $35 per year. I find that way extreme.... I know snowmobiles pay more...but they have more trails to use. Plus the the snowmobile clubs get a small proportion of Michigan's gas tax as well for grooming and such.
> 
> I'd support a $35 per year ORV if there were more trails and better access to trails all over the state, not just in certain counties. I highly doubt the state would add any quad trails or even fix the ones they have now. I think it will be just a money grab.


I agree with that. Will interesting to see how the money gets accounted for


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Well, I'd be ok with paying more but I'd like to see it set up differently. I'd rather see a habitat stamp or a fed/state land stamp that all users from hikers to bird watchers to hunters and atv'rs would have to purchase. This purchase would be in addition to current licenses and or ORV stickers for example. That money could fund habitat improvements, trail maintenance/improvements.
I have no problem with paying a bit more to play but since all users benefit, all users should help fill the bucket. Our tax dollars just don't get it done (That could be a thread on it's own).

If more funding can improve the product, if it can increase the opportunities, if it can improve the protection, and if it can increase enforcement I'm in favor. Certainly more money does not guarantee any of this but thats what I would like.


----------

